# King of the Cage: Impulse(results)



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

January 17, 2009 

Micah Bender vs. Mitch Whitesel
Brandon Ezzo vs. John Fields
Jim Bundy vs. Curtis Hall
Chris Canale vs. Brian Rogers
Tony Abbate vs. Mike Wilkins​


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*Impulse Show Results From 1/17/09 Chevrolet Centre - Youngstown*

Bout #1 (Amateur)
Frank Shultz VS Drew parks
Winner: Frank Shultz via Tapout (Anaconda Choke) at 1:21 of rd. 2

Bout #2 (Amateur)
OJ Vickers VS Mark Wiant
Winner: Mark Wiant via Tapout (Armbar) at 1:31 of round 2

Bout #3 (Amateur)
Dan Jones VS Chuck Sosbe
Chuck Sosbe via Unanimous Decision after three, 3 minute rounds

Bout #4 (Amateur)
Corey Bice VS Mike Passio
Winner: Corey Bice via TKO due to strikes at 0:57 of round 1

Bout #5 (Amateur)
Kyle Dolan VS Jordan Albright
Winner: Kyle Dolan via KO at 0:05 of round 1

Bout #6 (Amateur)
Mike Cardona VS Chris Curtis
Winner: Chris Curtis via Unanimous Decision after three, 3 minute rounds

Bout #7 (Amateur)
Thad Benton VS Ben Grove
Winner: Thad Benton via Tapout (Rear naked Choke) at 2:03 of rnd. 2

Bout #8 (Amateur)
Mike Wiseman VS Jacob Liss
Winner: Jacob Liss via KO at 1:38 of round 1

Bout #9 (Amateur)
Frank Armstrong VS Mike Fair
Winner: Frank Armstrong via Unanimous Decision after three, 3 minute rounds

Bout #10 (Amateur)
Marcos Pencina VS Lou Armezzani
Winner: Marcos Pencina via Triangle Choke at 2:48 of round 1

Bout #11 (Professional)
Braden Bice VS Thomas “TJ” Finley
Winner: Thomas “TJ” Finley via Tapout (Kimura) at 0:33 of round 1

Bout #12 (Professional)
Michael Bogner VS Curtis Hall
Winner: No Contest

Bout #13 (Professional)
Tony Abbate VS Chad Riedmiller
Winner: Chad Riedmiller via Tapout (Guillotine Choke) at 0:39 of round 1

Bout #14 (Professional)
Jim Bundy VS Victor O’Donnell
Winner: Victor O’Donnell via Tapout (Armbar) at 1:15 of round 1

Bout #15 (Professional)
Brandon Ezzo VS John Fields
Winner: Brandon Ezzo via Tapout (Triangle Choke) at 2:24 of round 1

Bout #16 (Professional)
Micah Bender VS Mitch Whitesel
Winner: Mitch Whitesel via Tapout (Guillotine Choke) at 1:26 of rnd. 1


----------

